# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Canal de Monegros

## sergi1907

En todo el recorrido que hicimos por esta zona de Huesca vimos infinidad de canales y acequias que llevan el agua de una zona a otra de esta comarca.
Desde Almudévar hasta el embalse de La Sotonera el camino trascurre paralelo al Canal de Monegros, lo que nos permitió hacer algunas fotos.

Al fondo se puede ver el castillo de Almudévar
















Sigue

----------


## sergi1907

Poco después del embalse del canal sale este otro.












Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Sergi. Durante mi visita a la CHE en el curso de hidráulica, no había visto nunca una gestión y unas instalaciones mejores. Son para mi sin duda la mejor confederación. Mucha experiencia y seriedad. Lástima que con Yesa tienen un hueso...
Nadie es perfecto y la demanda de Agricultores y en definitiva trabajo y euros a veces es más "importante" (para ellos) que el perjuicio de muchas familias... :Frown:

----------

